# 1099 NOW AVAILABLE!



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Just logged in and am able to access my 1099 via the following link:

https://partners.uber.com/statements/tax-summary/

Here's what it should look like:


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

If it does not load the first time, keep reloading the page or clear your cookies/cache.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

In the coming days, you should receive your 2014 partner tax statements in the mail, along with an email from Track1099™ to retrieve a copy of your forms online.


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

You have until Mid april to complete your taxes, what is with the rush of trying to get these things?


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Big Machine said:


> You have until Mid april to complete your taxes, what is with the rush of trying to get these things?


Why wait til April to get my $6k the govt owes me when I can do it now?


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Why wait til April to get my $6k the govt owes me when I can do it now?


Why loan the government 6k at 0% interest when that money could be in your pocket already? Might want to make some life changes


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

Bchanges said:


> Why loan the government 6k at 0% interest when that money could be in your pocket already? Might want to make some life changes


Not life changes, just adjust your withholding allowances, lol. The goal is to break about even come tax time.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Is it just me or is the Uber 1099 just as convoluted as their guarantee descriptions and math?

I would think that there should be a single line item detailing the total payments made by Uber to a driver.


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

E="Oc_DriverX, post: 163635, member: 89"]Is it just me or is the Uber 1099 just as convoluted as their guarantee descriptions and math?

I would think that there should be a single line item detailing the total payments made by Uber to a driver.[/QUOTE]
Thats just a summary, not your real 1099. That will come in the mail and may look a little different.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Big Machine said:


> Why loan the government 6k at 0% interest when that money could be in your pocket already? Might want to make some life changes


With interest rates near 0%, it is not as big of an issue as it used to be. But, on principle, you are correct.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

why are they including split fares to/safety fees your gross? we don't even get a dime for it.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

Actually 1099 is not yet available. This is just information Uber posted.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

They have one more day.


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

mizzrock said:


> They have one more day.


They actually have until 2/2 to post mark them, not have them in your hands but don't let any facts get in the way your argument.


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

I got mine and it is a mess. Where did I get $700 worth of referrals? And why is the safe rider fee included in my income? It's BS.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

gman said:


> Not life changes, just adjust your withholding allowances, lol. The goal is to break about even come tax time.


Can you suggest what I should be entering on my W4 so that I get the max amount per check and not owe anything at the end of the year? I file as single 2 allowances. What's a safe number to be @?


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Why wait til April to get my $6k the govt owes me when I can do it now?


Another desperate Uber driver.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Another desperate Uber driver.


Desperate uber driver? So desperate that I drive like 4 hours a week? If that? Quick to talk out your ass...it's people like you who turn this forum into GARBAGE.

I actually have a full time job, in case you were wondering. I have a w2 in my hands from my EMPLOYER. You know, a real job. Waiting for Uber ****s to get us our 1099's so we can file, is considered desperate?

You're a ****en tool.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Can you suggest what I should be entering on my W4 so that I get the max amount per check and not owe anything at the end of the year? I file as single 2 allowances. What's a safe number to be @?


CJ, you have to figure what you need to reduce your withholding by to get to owing nothing at the end of the year.

I think if you file "exempt" they will withhold nothing, but that could get you in trouble if you do owe at the end of the year.


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Desperate uber driver? So desperate that I drive like 4 hours a week? If that? Quick to talk out your ass...it's people like you who turn this forum into GARBAGE.
> 
> I actually have a full time job, in case you were wondering. I have a w2 in my hands from my EMPLOYER. You know, a real job. Waiting for Uber ****s to get us our 1099's so we can file, is considered desperate?
> 
> You're a ****en tool.


They have until 2/2 to post mark it. The US government thanks you for your 0% loan to them. I think that would make you more of a "****en tool" than anyone who wrote something on this board.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Big Machine said:


> They have until 2/2 to post mark it. The US government thanks you for your 0% loan to them. I think that would make you more of a "****en tool" than anyone who wrote something on this board.


Uber also thanks you for paying them to work for them, way to go big shot!

Another tool in the shed.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Big Machine said:


> They actually have until 2/2 to post mark them, not have them in your hands but don't let any facts get in the way your argument.


Thanks for the correction there matey. 
I'll be sure to send you a fat one.


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Can you suggest what I should be entering on my W4 so that I get the max amount per check and not owe anything at the end of the year? I file as single 2 allowances. What's a safe number to be @?


That will depend on your own personal situation. Just use the worksheet provided with the W4 to figure it out.


----------



## qster (Sep 5, 2014)

When I log in using that link, at the very top it says " not an office 1099 form"


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Just received 1099K, and it is way off, they have included their percentage cut into my Gross income, they expect me to pay taxes on money's "they withheld" I never saw.


----------



## vipuser (Jan 31, 2015)

Uber uses 1099K form, so they have to report all transactions into your account, including rider fees and commission. That is up to you to deduct those fees from your gross pay shown on the 1099K form. I would not use their 2014 tax statement that they emailed a few days ago. At least in my case the amount of Uber fees for 2014 on that statement was greatly understated. You should go through each of your weekly statement and calculate all your tolls, uber fees and pay offs. Otherwise you will end up paying hundreds or thousands dollars extra in taxes.

Keep in mind that this form does not report all transactions. Only those that took place between you and your riders. Your income from referring new customers and drivers is not on that form. You still have to report it to the IRS, though.


----------



## bigprttygrlswag (Oct 11, 2014)

I only did Uber for about a month. Saved receipts for gas, bottled water, maintenance etc. Also have 1 "regular" full time job straight salary. I usually do my own taxes online. Is it easy enough to do it on my own, or should i see a "tax professional?"


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

vipuser said:


> Uber uses 1099K form, so they have to report all transactions into your account, including rider fees and commission. That is up to you to deduct those fees from your gross pay shown on the 1099K form. I would not use their 2014 tax statement that they emailed a few days ago. At least in my case the amount of Uber fees for 2014 on that statement was greatly understated. You should go through each of your weekly statement and calculate all your tolls, uber fees and pay offs. Otherwise you will end up paying hundreds or thousands dollars extra in taxes.
> 
> Keep in mind that this form does not report all transactions. Only those that took place between you and your riders. Your income from referring new customers and drivers is not on that form. You still have to report it to the IRS, though.


Well their number is off by 15 grand to what the 1099K shows, money's deposited in my account which included fare and tolls, minus which include 1. their 20% percentage cut 2. Sales tax on the fare, NYS sales tax, 3.black car fund "workers compensation fund" and 4. $10 a week phone charge " which stopped a couple of months ago when I started to use my own phone", they withhold all those items "which they should be sending to the appropriate party those money's are due for, why should I have to claim something that I never received in the first place, isn't it their job to claim those money's on their behalf that they deducted from my gross check earnings that I received each week.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

bigprttygrlswag said:


> I only did Uber for about a month. Saved receipts for gas, bottled water, maintenance etc. Also have 1 "regular" full time job straight salary. I usually do my own taxes online. Is it easy enough to do it on my own, or should i see a "tax professional?"


You will need to file Schedule C and do some worksheets for vehicle expenses, self employment tax, business expenses, etc. If you are using TurboTax, be aware that they left the self employment stuff out of the "Deluxe" version this year. I had already bought it at Costco, but then read about the blowback Intuit is getting. Called them and they shipped me the "Home and Business " version free. It would have been $40 to upgrade online, or nearly $100 on its own.
Disclosure: I have a CPA who has done my taxes for about 15 years. I like to play with TurboTax to see how close I can come to his program.
Edit: since you only drove for a short time, taking the .56 per mile will probably work better than costs of gas ,maintenance, etc. Amenities would be a separate business expense.


----------



## vipuser (Jan 31, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> Well their number is off by 15 grand to what the 1099K shows, money's deposited in my account which included tolls, minus which include 1. their 20% percentage cut, Sales tax on the fare, NYS sales tax, black car fund "workers compensation fund" and $10 a week phone charge " which stopped a couple of months ago when I started to use my own phone", they withhold all those items, why should I have to claim something that I never received in the first place, isn't it their job to claim those money's on their behalf that they deducted from my gross check earnings that I received each week.


If Uber used 1099-MISC form then they would have to report only the amounts that they have paid you. But the IRS this year requires them to file 1099-K form. In that case they have to report all your earning from your riders. Uber withholds their share after you were paid by your riders. The fees are considered to be your expenses.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Ok, I figured it out, I will have to subtract the tolls from the 1009K they send me, then take that number and subtract 20% "which is Ubers commission" of that, and file it as commission fees.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@Tristan Zier have a look please.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Understanding Your 1099-K
The 1099-K is an IRS information return for reporting certain payment transactions to improve voluntary tax compliance. You should get a 1099-K by the end of January 2014 if, in 2013 you received payments from:
payment card transactions (e.g., debit or credit cards)
in settlement of third party payment networks (i.e., online sellers) above the minimum reporting thresholds
-gross payments that exceed $20,000, AND
-more than 200 such transactions.
Report 1099-K Income
Report the gross receipts or sales from all business operations in any amounts shown on Form(s) 1099-K.
If you get a Form 1099-K for amounts that belong to another person, or are a co-owner who may need to file a Form 1099-K or other information returns for other owners, check the General Instructions for Certain Information Returns.

If you are an independent contractor, the trade or business should continue to report payments made to you on Form 1099-MISC as they have done in the past. No Form 1099-K should be issued.


Read that last paragraph. Friggin Uber !


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

vipuser said:


> If Uber used 1099-MISC form then they would have to report only the amounts that they have paid you. But the IRS this year requires them to file 1099-K form. In that case they have to report all your earning from your riders. Uber withholds their share after you were paid by your riders. The fees are considered to be your expenses.


I wonder why Uber treats every penny that adds up to the gross fare as driver income (such as SRF and split payment fees) while Lyft excludes these fees from our income?

In fact Lyft's weekly summary only shows net to the driver, with a simple deduction showing Lyft's 20% fee. I have no way of distinguishing between Lyft payments that added a $1.50 SRF, a $1 SRF, or no SRF - because those fees never pass through to the driver anyway.


----------



## vipuser (Jan 31, 2015)

Drive777 said:


> I wonder why Uber treats every penny that adds up to the gross fare as driver income (such as SRF and split payment fees) while Lyft excludes these fees from our income?


Uber does not report your income on 1099K. It reports a volume of credit card transactions in your name. It's up to you to subtract all incurred expenses including Uber fees and rider fees.


----------



## toolian (Jan 15, 2015)

Big Machine said:


> Why loan the government 6k at 0% interest when that money could be in your pocket already? Might want to make some life changes


THANK YOU! Could you please explain this to my gf? She doesnt listen to me.


----------



## Tristan Zier (Nov 25, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Why wait til April to get my $6k the govt owes me when I can do it now?


Uber doesn't withhold taxes from your pay, so it's unlikely you'll get a tax refund (unless you paid quarterly estimated taxes, or have taxes withheld already from another job).


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Tristan Zier said:


> Uber doesn't withhold taxes from your pay, so it's unlikely you'll get a tax refund (unless you paid quarterly estimated taxes, or have taxes withheld already from another job).


I have a full time job with a w2.


----------



## Tristan Zier (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey all - we wrote a blog post on how to decipher your Uber 1099-K here: ********************/blog_posts/read-uber-1099

Addresses most of the questions here.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> You will need to file Schedule C and do some worksheets for vehicle expenses, self employment tax, business expenses, etc. If you are using TurboTax, be aware that they left the self employment stuff out of the "Deluxe" version this year. I had already bought it at Costco, but then read about the blowback Intuit is getting. Called them and they shipped me the "Home and Business " version free. It would have been $40 to upgrade online, or nearly $100 on its own.
> Disclosure: I have a CPA who has done my taxes for about 15 years. I like to play with TurboTax to see how close I can come to his program.
> Edit: since you only drove for a short time, taking the .56 per mile will probably work better than costs of gas ,maintenance, etc. Amenities would be a separate business expense.


If I'm correct and I'm not a CPA once you start using mileage you have to continue it for the life of the car and can't change to actual expenses. Or it could be the other way around. I've been driving self employed and as an employee for years (since about 1989) and figured out right away that for me the mileage was the better choice and a lot less work but I seem to remember reading this somewhere. So bear it in mind and look into it if you may want to change how you do vehicle expenses down the road.


----------

